# Scene Releases



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it only me, or have the Release categories vanished?






That didn't happen before.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 16, 2009)

It's the same for me.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 16, 2009)

Same problem here


----------



## Rayder (Dec 16, 2009)

I've just noticed that too. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Law (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like the images have been deleted?


edit:
http://gbatemp.net/gonline/beta_fichiers/prtl/tab_all_y.png
http://gbatemp.net/gonline/beta_fichiers/prtl/tab_ds_y.png
http://gbatemp.net/gonline/beta_fichiers/prtl/tab_wii_y.png
http://gbatemp.net/gonline/beta_fichiers/prtl/tab_gba_y.png
http://gbatemp.net/gonline/beta_fichiers/prtl/tab_ww_y.png
http://gbatemp.net/gonline/beta_fichiers/prtl/tab_vc_y.png

404s


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2009)

It was ok earlier this morning. I was checking through the different release categories. So this is something just w/in the past few hours.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Looks like the images have been deleted?



For me, there aren't even these image marks.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2009)

Same for me. Just did a full refresh and I can't see anything.


----------



## Law (Dec 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because your browser is terrible/not set up properly.


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

ditto, and this is the 2nd computer I've been on today.  I also tried via DSi and couldn't see them.

You think that hacker is behind it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> You think that hacker is behind it?



The hacker is not behind it, don't worry.


----------



## DKAngel (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah i noticed this the otherday cant switch between rels


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

It's the same for everyone now, just wait for the admins to do something.


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2009)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> yeah i noticed this the otherday cant switch between rels



You could if you stopped using a shitty browser.











GBA is a little fucked up for some reason though.







They were probably moving files around trying to fix whatever exploit the hacker used, and the image files the buttons were linked to were moved.


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

Does it work for me or something?


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Does it work for me or something?



Probably cached the images a while  back.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 19, 2009)

asdsadasd


----------



## Cyan (Dec 19, 2009)

You can still view the link by using Firefox's add-on "web developer"
choose menu "information" and "show Anchor"
this is only a temporary solution, but working nice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I still see categories, but they seem to "spaz" when you roll your cursor over one category to the next. That could just be me and I don't know if this was brought up already.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 19, 2009)

I only get the DS icon and releases on the frontpage. Using firefox 3.5.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it only me, or have the Release categories vanished?






That didn't happen before.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 21, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I only get the DS icon and releases on the frontpage. Using firefox 3.5.



same browser and version and i see no tabs in the release list at all.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 21, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I only get the DS icon and releases on the frontpage. Using firefox 3.5.


That icon is probably still in your cache


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 21, 2009)

omg, it's fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks Costy/shaun/ace/narin/etc.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 22, 2009)

asdasdasd


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> yay its fixed


----------

